# What color is this appy gelding?



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

This is my neighbor's granddaughter's appy gelding Playboy, we're all wondering what color he is, sometimes he looks bay, sometimes brown, and other times black. I have both their permisson to post these pics, they want to know as much as I do! Pics were taken today. Btw Playboy is 13 years old.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Does he change color season to season? 

I'm going to take a stab in the dark and say brown with a blanket. Browns are notorious for changing color like you describe. My best friend's gelding is brown and some seasons he looks black, others he looks almost burgandy, and others he's a medium bay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Does he change color season to season?


 He stays the same color from season to season, only in winter he looks almost black, then when he starts shedding his winter coat he looks either bay or brown.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

HorseLovinLady said:


> He stays the same color from season to season, only in winter he looks almost black, then when he starts shedding his winter coat he looks either bay or brown.


Then he changes colors. Lol. If he looks black one season and bay/brown the next, that's changing color. Which means he's a brown.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Then he changes colors. Lol. If he looks black one season and bay/brown the next, that's changing color. Which means he's a brown.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Oh ok lol thanks, silly me.  :wink: Appy genes and the color brown gives me fits, i'm pretty good with other colors.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm torn between calling him a brown and calling him a fading black. I'd say he's definitely not a bay though.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

smrobs said:


> I'm torn between calling him a brown and calling him a fading black. I'd say he's definitely not a bay though.


If he was fading black, I'd expect his mane and tail to be sunbleached and they're not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> If he was fading black, I'd expect his mane and tail to be sunbleached and they're not.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I should've mentioned his mane and tail always stays black year around. I didn't think he was bay either, I was thinking either black or brown, but now i'm leaning more towards brown.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

In this picture, you can see a slight mealiness to the muzzle area on the right - it is covered by the white pattern on the left. Brown it is


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

This is the only winter time picture I have of Playboy.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Okay, yep, ya'll have convinced me (and the winter pic concretes it in my mind) he's a brown.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

maybe its my phone but he looks like a liver or maybe sooty chesunt maybe I'm not seeing the darkening of the points becuase to me he appears to get lighter near the hoof like on a chestnut.


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> maybe its my phone but he looks like a liver or maybe sooty chesunt maybe I'm not seeing the darkening of the points becuase to me he appears to get lighter near the hoof like on a chestnut.


Maybe its his crazy appy genes causing this?


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

Don't forget that LP can do insane things to coat color... I do think this guy is likely brown (just because in every photo I still see a brown cast to him), but with LP I have learned you can't always take things at face value.


----------



## riddlemethis (Jun 3, 2008)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> maybe its my phone but he looks like a liver or maybe sooty chesunt maybe I'm not seeing the darkening of the points becuase to me he appears to get lighter near the hoof like on a chestnut.


LP does that A LOT on black bases. Like on the EE horse









I'm fairly certain OP horse is brown.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah I looked at it on my computer I agree with the brown now lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Ok brown it is! Thanks everyone.


----------

